# Special Agent Michael Cinco



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Special Agent*
*Michael Cinco*
United States Air Force Office of Special Investigations, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Monday, December 21, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Bomb

*Location:* Overseas

*Weapon:* Explosives; Improvised device

*Offender:* Suicide bomber

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Special Agent Michael Cinco, Special Agent Adrianna Vorderbruggen, Special Agent Peter Taub, Special Agent Chester McBride and two United States Air Force Security Forces airmen were killed by a suicide bomber in a village near Bagram Airfield in Helmand Province, Afghanistan. Two other personnel were wounded.

The agents and airmen were conducting a patrol as part of an investigation when the bomber drove a motorcycle into them and detonated the explosives.

One of the airmen, Technical Sergeant Joseph Lemm, was a member of the New York City Police Department who had been called to active duty by the New York Air National Guard.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Executive Director Jeffrey D. Specht
United States Air Force Office of Special Investigations
27130 Telegraph Road
Suite W-1683
Quantico, VA 22134

Phone: (240) 857-0989

Read more: Special Agent Michael Cinco


----------

